# CNIL & Capital Gains



## tonygow (Feb 26, 2012)

Where does the Cumulative Net Investment Loss (for rental property) fall in the Capital Gains equation of Proceeds of Disposition – Adjusted Cost Base – Outlays and Expenses = Gain x 50% = Taxable Capital Gain.

I purchased for 250K and sold for 320K. I have a CNIL of about 50K which includes cost of purchase and cost of disposition plus all other expenses - rental income. 

I think that in my case i would be:
320-250-50=20K X 50% = 10K capital gains

Does this sound right.
Thanks


----------

